# guter FTP-Client/Programm gesucht!



## noopen (1. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Ich komm wohl eher mit einer mehr oder minder blöden Anfrage, aber ich werde mit meinem ws_ftp noch alt und runzlig.
Ich liebe ws_ftp aber was ich nicht ab kann ist, wenn ich zum beispiel jetzt im Moment mein MOS aufspielen will und es natürlich nicht geht, muss ich, um es löschen zu können in jeden Ordner einzeln erst alle Inhalte rauslöschen bevor ich den Ordner an sich löschen kann, also der Ordner den ich löschen will, muss leer sein.

Jetzt such ich eben ein gutes FTP-Prog das dies kann und darüber hinaus so simpel wie ws_ftp ist 


Funktionen:
- alles was ws_ftp kann  
+ Ordner mit allen Inhalten auf einmal löschen können!

danke schon mal im vorraus für die vorschläge.

Wehe wenn keine kommen ;P.

LG noopen


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. Juli 2004)

Hier ist eine Liste mit ein paar FTP-Clients:
http://windows.about.com/cs/ftpclient/

Unter Windows benutz ich den FTP Explorer, der ist aber leider nicht (mehr) Freeware. Unter Linux hab ich gftp.


----------



## King Euro (1. Juli 2004)

Ich hatte früher auch ws-ftp, jetzt benutze ich den Windows... sorry, den Total Commander, ich finde den richtig klasse, kann ich nur empfehlen.
Der ist zwar nicht ausschließlich dafür gedacht, macht es aber ziemlich gut.


----------



## noopen (1. Juli 2004)

hi, danke bis hier...

aber jetzt z.b. ich hab grad CuteFTP genommen, da fragt er ob ich genug rechte hab alles auf einmal zu löschen, lässt sich das wie ändern?

Oder muss ich trotzdem ALL FTP-Clients durchtesten bis ich endlich einen hab der das kann?


----------



## King Euro (1. Juli 2004)

Also mit tcmd geht das!


----------



## Lord-Lance (1. Juli 2004)

FlashFXP kann das. Ist eh mein favorisiertes FTP Programm. Hatte vorher auch CuteFTP installiert.


----------



## SixDark (1. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe auch schon so einige FTP-Clients getestet z.B. CuteFTP, WS_FTP und einige andere... Aber FlashFXP ist seit langer Zeit mein absoluter Favorit!

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Chocobanana (1. Juli 2004)

Test auch mal Core FTP Lite, das Prog kann ziemlich toll konfiguriert werden, bezüglich SSL und so weiter.........


----------



## noopen (3. Juli 2004)

Danke!

Hab mir jetzt den FlashFXP derweilen gekrallt, leider nur Shareware...
Der ist recht gut.

Wenn jemand freeware hätte die funktioniert wie FlashFXP wäre nett davon dann noch was zu hören ;o).

So long
Vielen Dank

noopen


----------



## danube (3. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von noopen _
> *Ich liebe ws_ftp aber was ich nicht ab kann ist, wenn ich zum beispiel jetzt im Moment mein MOS aufspielen will und es natürlich nicht geht, muss ich, um es löschen zu können in jeden Ordner einzeln erst alle Inhalte rauslöschen bevor ich den Ordner an sich löschen kann, also der Ordner den ich löschen will, muss leer sein.*


Nur mal zur Info: bei mir ist das nicht so!


----------



## noopen (3. Juli 2004)

geht das bei dir?


----------



## danube (3. Juli 2004)

Ja, ich kann volle ordner ohne Probleme löschen!

Hast du schonmal unter Einstellungen im Register "Pro" das Häckchen bei "löschen nicht leerer Ordner zulassen" gesetzt?


----------



## noopen (3. Juli 2004)

Unter PRO hab ich keinen solchen Punkt.... komisch  *?*


----------



## danube (3. Juli 2004)

*mhh* hast du die pro Version?

Vielleicht ist die Option bei dir auch woanders


----------



## JoKne (3. Juli 2004)

ich empfehle auch FlashFXP


----------



## noopen (3. Juli 2004)

Ich hab ws_ftp LE @danube


----------



## Ben Ben (5. Juli 2004)

da die Zeit des fxpns vorbei ist, langt mir CuteFTP und unter Linux nftp.


----------



## js-mueller (16. Juli 2004)

Ich benutze immer ncftp bin abe rüberfrag ob es das für windows auch gibt. Ist meiner Meinung nach das beste ftp programm


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. Juli 2004)

Ich kann SmartFTP empfehlen. Does its job 

http://www.smartftp.com/


----------



## Norbert Eder (18. Juli 2004)

Ich kann auch SmartFTP schwerstens empfehlen.


----------



## wer ist Peter (26. Juli 2004)

das beste ist Flashfxp hatte schon 4 verschiedene am schnellste und simpelsten ist Flashfxp hat alles Funktionen die man braucht ...


----------



## myplex (29. Juli 2004)

SmartFTP benutze ich schon seid einigen Jahren


----------



## BeaTBoxX (29. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Norbert Eder _
> *Ich kann auch SmartFTP schwerstens empfehlen. *


Jeppa meine Meinung. Und ist sogar kostenlos für Privatanwender


----------



## squeaker (29. Juli 2004)

FileZilla


----------

